# First bass in 2012



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Caught my first bass of the year today on a jignpig. fished for an hour in the rain and wind

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Way to go! I caught 4 yesterday also. Couldn't get bit on the jig though. All of mine came on a jerkbait.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice. I didn't think about trying a jerk, figured they would be to sluggish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

justin3687 said:


> Nice. I didn't think about trying a jerk, figured they would be to sluggish
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


suspending jerk bait is one of the best cold water lures ever invented!!! You can work a proerly tuned one as slow as any other lure you can use. Next time out try throwing one. Youll get more then just bass on them. this time of yr ive seen saugeye,walleye,perch,crappie, and lm and sm bass caught on them....... Just dont work it like you would in the summer time. Crank it down to its max depth then stop,slight jerks and SLOW is the key.


And guys way to go on getting the first of the yrs fish out of the way!!


----------



## lightning2863 (Jan 16, 2012)

congrats on your first bass


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats on the catch! I've taken a couple trips on nicer days but came up empty handed but, it's always nice just to be able to wet a line this time of year!


----------

